# Wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuala and I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Although this has been a tough week for me, I'm reminding myself that there's still so much to be thankful for. It's helpful to have Nuala around because she helps me to get my mind off things and smile. I wanted to share some of my favorite pics with you and hope it gives some of you a smile.









Hi Everyone!!









being cute as usual!









cuddling with mommy 









Awww...but I was sleeping!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!  Thanks for sharing, makes my day that much better!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!  Thanks for sharing, makes my day that much better!


Great! Glad I could provide a smile.


----------

